# اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2007)

*اولا الموضوع منقول من منتدي مارمينا



† بسم الأب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين †
اولا قبل ما تشوفو الصوره انا هحكلكم قصه الصوره دى 

وقبل ما احكى احب اوريلكم ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى
**

*
*اولا الصوره دى متصوره فى قداس فى اسكندريه فى دير مارمينا لابونا انجيلوس الانطونى وهيا كان يوم سبت بتاريخ 27/8/2006
دى الصوره
**

*
*وكان فى ناس اصدقائى فى القداس وكانو بيصورو ابونا فى القداس عادى يعنى
وهم بيصورو الصوره طلعت زى ما انتو شايفين كده فيها حاجات مش موجوده فى القداس وابونا ا انجيلوس كمان جنبه ناس عرفنا انهم قديسين بس الصوره بيها حيره مع العلم ان اللى كان بيصور محترف تصوير وكانت الكاميرا احدث موديل ومكنش بيتحرك علشان الصوره تطلع كده لكن الصوره دى ياجماعه معجزه من ربنا يسوع المسيح 

لكن الصوره طلعت زى ما انتو شايفين وفيها اشخاص كتير ومع التدقيق فيها طلعو الاشخاص اللى هنحكلكو عليهم 

ونشوف الصوره بالشرح
**

*
*1- طبعا واضحه جدا جدا انها ماما العذراء وهيا واقفه وبتصلى ولابسه الطرحه الزرقاء

2- ايه اللى مخلى الست العذراء منحنيه وبتصلى الا للرب يسوع المسيح وهو طفل على المسبح وباين جدا

3- ابونا انجيلوس وانا حاطط صوره ابونا انجيلوس فوق وانتم كلكم شفتوها

4- ده المسبح اللى كان عليه السيد المسيح 

5- الانجيل على المسبح

6- البابا كيرولس

وكان ابونا انجيلوس فى القداس بيسكت فى القداس وبعد كده يكمل 

فسألوه بعد القداس
هو انتا كنت بتتكلم معاهم قال اه .

ربنا كبير اوى اوى اوى ياجماعه 
وعلى فكره يااخواتى انا حاسس اوى الصوره وشايف كل اللى انا بقلكم عليه وياريت اشوف ردود 

وتقولولى شايفين اللى قال عليه ابونا انجيلوس واللى انا كمان شايفه ولا ايه*

*نقلا عن جروب * كنيسة مكسيموس 

            للدخول لموقع الجروب
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/maximos_church/


----------



## drop245 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

اولا اتمنى ان تكون اكثر احتراما في الردود وبلاش الالفاظ الوحشه 
ثانيا الموضوع مسيحي بحت مفيش مكان للاسلام فيه ويا ريت توفر كلامك دا لنفسك ولو عندك اي استفسار او اسئله عن المسيحيه في عندك قسم الرد على الشبهات وقسم الاسئله والاجوبه ممكن تكتب الي عندك هناك 
المشرفة


----------



## mohmmad.h (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

-------------------------
الاسلام ملوش مكان في القسم دا 
فادية


----------



## alhor (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

الأخ العضو المحترم drop245 

سلام ونعمة 

أولاً   يجب عليك أحترام الآخرين فلا تنعت أحد وتصفه بالغباء !!!!!!

ثانياً   كل عضو له حرية التعبير فهى مكفولة للجميع 

ثالثاً  فهل دينك الذى تحمد الله على نعمته به لكم يجيز نعت الآخرين ؟!!

رابعاً  هل هذا هو الإيمان فى وجهة نظرك ؟ ​


----------



## alhor (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

الرب معك يا الملك العقرب وتشكر على مجهودك ​


----------



## alhor (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*



فى أنتظار المزيد منك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

مرسي جدا يا حبي
صلي من اجلي


----------



## مازن ابو حفص (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

السلام على اهل الاسلام دى اول مشاركه ليه فى المنتدى وكنت عاوز اقول منين انتم بتقولوا مش عاوزين حد يعمل اعلان لمنتدى اسلامى او موقع اسلامى مع ان الافندى المحترم اللى كتب الموضوع حط اعلان للمنتدى بانه كتب اسمه ارجوا مراجعه القوانين وتطبيقها على الكل مسلم كان او مسيحى 

----------------------------------------
الموضوع مسيحي بحت  والقسم هنا قسم مسيحي بحت والرابط مأخوذ من  موقع مسيحي 
ايه الي دخل الاسلام في النص ؟؟
المشرفة


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

الملك العقرب 
شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

معجزة جميلة فعلا

انا شايف صورة ام النور واضحة

شكرا يا الملك العقرب

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*



فادية قال:


> الملك العقرب
> شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك


ربنا يخليكي يا فادية صلي من اجلي


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*



Coptic Man قال:


> معجزة جميلة فعلا
> 
> انا شايف صورة ام النور واضحة
> 
> ...


انت اجمل ياباشا و باذن المسيح ام النور هتقف معاك و تبركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*



مازن ابو حفص قال:


> السلام على اهل الاسلام دى اول مشاركه ليه فى المنتدى وكنت عاوز اقول منين انتم بتقولوا مش عاوزين حد يعمل اعلان لمنتدى اسلامى او موقع اسلامى مع ان الافندى المحترم اللى كتب الموضوع حط اعلان للمنتدى بانه كتب اسمه ارجوا مراجعه القوانين وتطبيقها على الكل مسلم كان او مسيحى


 
اولا بدون تعصب اعمي و بدون تصرف القطيع من ناحيتكم عندما يكون الموضوع معجزة بهذا الحجم يجب ان اكتب المصدر حتي يتسني للقارء ان يتاكد من صحة الخبي ثانيا انت تركت المعجزة و تحثت عن قوانين المنتدي لماذا لا تفتحون قلوبكم و لو لبرهة انظرو الحقيقة هناك شي اسمه الحورا بدل من :budo: و من لهو اذان فاليسمع


----------



## drop245 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

-------------------
تأدب في ردك وكلامك 
والا انت عاوز تعرضلنا اخلاقك المحمديه 
المشرفه (فادية)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

*فليتمجد أسم الرب فى قديسية 

المعجزة واضحة جدآ و جميلة جدآ و معزية قوى

العذراء مريم باينة خالص و الجسد الطفل بابا يسوع باين النور بتاعة

و كمان ابونا و المذبح متخيلة الشكل كلة و كمان البابا كيرلس واقف جمبة

أكنة بيعمل معاة القداس الله الله الله

ميرسى جدآ يا الملك على الموضوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

*فليتمجد أسم الرب فى قديسية 

المعجزة واضحة جدآ و جميلة جدآ و معزية قوى

العذراء مريم باينة خالص و الجسد الطفل بابا يسوع باين النور بتاعة

و كمان ابونا و المذبح متخيلة الشكل كلة و كمان البابا كيرلس واقف جمبة

أكنة بيعمل معاة القداس الله الله الله

ميرسى جدآ يا الملك على الموضوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

*فليتمجد أسم الرب فى قديسية 

المعجزة واضحة جدآ و جميلة جدآ و معزية قوى

العذراء مريم باينة خالص و الجسد الطفل بابا يسوع باين النور بتاعة

و كمان ابونا و المذبح متخيلة الشكل كلة و كمان البابا كيرلس واقف جمبة

أكنة بيعمل معاة القداس الله الله الله

ميرسى جدآ يا الملك على الموضوع*


----------



## althani girl (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

----------------------
خليك مأدب في اسلوبك وكلامك 
فاديه


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *فليتمجد أسم الرب فى قديسية *
> 
> *المعجزة واضحة جدآ و جميلة جدآ و معزية قوى*
> 
> ...


 
مرسي يا احلا فراشة ربنا يخليكي علي كلامك الحلوا صلي من اجلي


----------



## drop245 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

--------------------
حد قالك ان الموضوع اسلامي وجاي تحط لنا دعواتك الاسلامية في النص 
الموضوع مسيحي ايه الي دخل الاسلام في النص
فادية


----------



## Tabitha (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

*لكي يتمجد الله في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين . آمين  
(بطرس 4 : 11)​*
شكراً الملك العقرب على تعبك .
بس مش عارفة في ناس هون متغاظين ليه !!


----------



## محمود احمد شوقى (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

اللهم اهدى وارحم


----------



## mohmmad.h (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

الصورة واضحة مئة بالمئة 

لا أحد ينكرها أبداً..

لا عتب على عقول تصدق هذا الكلام .

أناس باعوا عقولهم بدون مقابل ...

فلا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

أنا مش عارف يا فادية ليش لغاية الآن لم تعطيه إنذار كل مرة بيدخل  وبقل أدبه يا ريت تحطي له حد لمتل تصرفاته


----------



## merola (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

الصراحة انا اول مرة اسمع عنة لكن معجرة و صور جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

مرسي يا جماعة علي الردود الجميلة ديه


----------



## sunny man (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

لولا وجود مثل هؤلاء القديسين فى مصر لتحولت الى خراب. و ظهور والدة الاله انما يدل على ان الله معنا فى كل حين. و لا ينسانا على الاطلاق. بركة هؤلاء القديسين فلتكن معنا.


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*



sunny man قال:


> لولا وجود مثل هؤلاء القديسين فى مصر لتحولت الى خراب. و ظهور والدة الاله انما يدل على ان الله معنا فى كل حين. و لا ينسانا على الاطلاق. بركة هؤلاء القديسين فلتكن معنا.


عندك حق فعلا انهم من يعطينا الامل في ربنا يسوع المسيح و انهو معنا دائما شكرا علي ردك الكريم


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

الله حى .......الله موجود ومن نعمه علينا ............وجود القديسين دا يما" حوالينا ...........فلتكون بركاتهم وصلواتهم  معنا  آمين ...شكرا" لك يا الملك العقرب على تعب محبتك .


----------



## mohmmad.h (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

و ظهور والدة الاله


طب مش ممكن تكون دي عمة الإله أو حتى خالته أو يمكن حتى الإله جاب بنت حتى تلعب هي و ابنه هو إيه المانع من كده ؟؟

ليه ما يكون الابن الجديد للإله ..؟؟ أو حتى الحفيد على أقل تقدير طالما أنه صغير و ليس كبيراً كما في الصورة ..؟؟؟؟


اعقلوا بقا كفاية سخافة و هلفطة .


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

*لالالالالا
الصورة واضحة دون تهريج
إنها لرجل أو امرأة يقرأ الإنجيل
مع دمج صورة أخرى أو خلطها
واعلم أن لا معجزات في عصرنا الحالي إلا الفوتوشوب
مـــفـــهـــوم
وتأكد من مصداقية الأصل قبل نشره*


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

غزيزي المسيحية لا تحتاج للبرامج لاثبات صحتها و انت تعرف هذا جيدا ولا تكابرون في خطاكم حتي عندما قلتونا و قولتم الاسلام دين المعجزات و جبتم باطساية مكتوب في قلبها لفظ الجلالة و مرة اخرة ورقة شجر و مرة ثالثة طماطم و نحن لو نعلق علي هذا الهراء اي منطق يقول ان الله العظيم خالق السموات و الارض يثبت وجوده بالبطاطس و الطماطم في اننظار ردك علي كيلا الموضوعان


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



mohmmad.h قال:


> و ظهور والدة الاله
> 
> 
> طب مش ممكن تكون دي عمة الإله أو حتى خالته أو يمكن حتى الإله جاب بنت حتى تلعب هي و ابنه هو إيه المانع من كده ؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



الملك العقرب قال:


> غزيزي المسيحية لا تحتاج للبرامج لاثبات صحتها و انت تعرف هذا جيدا ولا تكابرون في خطاكم حتي عندما قلتونا و قولتم الاسلام دين المعجزات و جبتم باطساية مكتوب في قلبها لفظ الجلالة و مرة اخرة ورقة شجر و مرة ثالثة طماطم و نحن لو نعلق علي هذا الهراء اي منطق يقول ان الله العظيم خالق السموات و الارض يثبت وجوده بالبطاطس و الطماطم في اننظار ردك علي كيلا الموضوعان



ههه
واهية كالعادة
قلت لك لا معجزات في عصرنـــا أسمعت؟
أما بالنسبة لتلك المعجزات التي ذكرت عن الإسلام فقد و ضعت موضوعا في منتدى آخر أكذب فيه مثل تلك الصور
تأكد أن الإعجاز الوحيد هو القرآن و ما فيه


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

رجوا منك ن تشرح رايك بدون لغة السخرية و ما تقصد ان لا معجزات في عصرنا اذن ان تنكر دور الله القوي في حيات البشر و شفائهم و ماذا تقول للمسلمن الذين يذهبون الي الاديرة و الكنائس بالاف لينالوا الشفاء من امراد الطب مذال عاجز عن شفاها و انت تعرف ان كلامي صحيح و كمان لحل مشاكلهم القوية في انتظار الرد


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



الملك العقرب قال:


> رجوا منك ن تشرح رايك بدون لغة السخرية و ما تقصد ان لا معجزات في عصرنا اذن ان تنكر دور الله القوي في حيات البشر و شفائهم و ماذا تقول للمسلمن الذين يذهبون الي الاديرة و الكنائس بالاف لينالوا الشفاء من امراد الطب مذال عاجز عن شفاها و انت تعرف ان كلامي صحيح و كمان لحل مشاكلهم القوية في انتظار الرد



إنك لا تعرف معنى معجزة ولذلك لم تفهم أي شيئ من الأول
لو فرضنا أنها موجودة لأصبح كل من يدعي الشفاء للناس أنه رسول 
ثم إن لا شيئ يضاهي قوة الله رب العالمين
فادعوه يستجب لكم (لا أقصد المسيح فهو ليس إله و إنما بشر )
ولا يمكنك اعتبار ذلك معجزة فهمت؟فالنمعم من عند الله و الشر من الإنسان.


----------



## Tabitha (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



anass 357 قال:


> ههه
> واهية كالعادة
> قلت لك لا معجزات في عصرنـــا أسمعت؟



ما هذا الاسلوب !!!

*



			أسمعت ... أفهمت ,,,, سخافة .... هلفطة !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
ما تتأدب شوية في كلامك


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

شكرا اخي Anestas!a علي ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك جياتك


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



Anestas!a قال:


> ما هذا الاسلوب !!!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل فهومتـ/ي ما أعني؟؟؟ بماذلك الأسلوب؟


----------



## Tabitha (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



الملك العقرب قال:


> شكرا اخي Anestas!a علي ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك جياتك



*ربنا يباركك اخي الملك العقرب

وتنقل لنا دايما أخبار المعجزات التي يتمجد بها الله في قديسيه 

سلام يسوع .*


----------



## Tabitha (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



anass 357 قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هل فهومتـ/ي ما أعني؟؟؟ بماذلك الأسلوب؟




مش حضرتك داخل تتكلم بإسلوب التريقة والتهديد والوعيد 

وفي نهاية او بداية كل كلامك بتقول :

*أسمعت ... أفهمت ,,,, سخافة .... هلفطة !!!! *


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

أخي الحبيب ... الف شكر على الموضوع الحلو دة. انت شوقتني جداً اشوف الصورة بس هي فين الصورة؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

من فضلك أعذرنى وأحتمل قلة فهمى ما  المقصود من كلامك ...يعنى مفهمتش انت بتدور له على شغل فى أحدى القنوات الفضائيه وده صعب لآنه الموضوع بقى كومبلييت ولا ميكونش عايز عروسه وبرضه د ى حاجه صعبه  لآنه أكيد هيتخلى عنها بعد يومين من الجواز .....أعذرنى طلبك مش عندنا .


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

ماشي يا عم ما يعلن اسلامه او مايعلنش كل واحد حر حتي ميهمنيش صحة القصة او عدم صحتها لان الحكاية مش مين عنده اكتر و انت عارف كويس ان عدد المسلمين في تقلص مستمر في اماكن كثيرة حول العالم و البعثات التبشيرية عملا شغل كتير و ربنا مبارك فيها في 55555في كل قرات العالم


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ر و انت عارف كويس ان عدد المسلمين في تقلص مستمر في اماكن كثيرة حول العالم و البعثات التبشيرية عملا شغل كتير و ربنا مبارك فيها في 55555في كل قرات العالم


 
هههههه
فرضية أخرى !!!
من قال لك ذلك
يكفي أن العلماء نفسهم بدؤوا دخول الإسلام
"إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء"


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



Anestas!a قال:


> مش حضرتك داخل تتكلم بإسلوب التريقة والتهديد والوعيد
> 
> وفي نهاية او بداية كل كلامك بتقول :
> 
> *أسمعت ... أفهمت ,,,, سخافة .... هلفطة !!!! *



آآآآآآآآآ أأأووووووووووو
من الذي يسخف نفسه أمام الجميع؟؟؟


----------



## مارسيليانا (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*

موضوعك جميل ومعجزة اجمل واجمل 
والصورة واضحه جدا واللى مايشوفهاش يبقى معندوش نور المسيح
 ربنا معاك  يا الملك العقرب​


----------



## egyptchristian (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابو*



egyptchristian قال:


> أخي الحبيب ... الف شكر على الموضوع الحلو دة. انت شوقتني جداً اشوف الصورة بس هي فين الصورة؟


 
انا عرفت لية ما كونتش شايف الصور. دة كان بسبب الفيرول. وانا شكت في نفسي لما لقيت الناس كلها شيفاهم الا أنا. ربنا ستر  :new6:. صور جميلة خالص. ربنا يعوضك يا أخي الحبيب.


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

نشكر المسيح يا سيدي انك شفت الصورة ديه كانت هتبقة مشكلة لو انت مشفتهاش هههههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك حيات صلي من اجلي


----------



## سلام ونعمه (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

طيب احنا نقدر ناخذ الصوره ونحللها عشان نتأكد من انها مش فوتوشوب

مش دا هو عين الصواب .. محنا في عصر العلم والتحليل 

المفروض كل شيء يخضع للتحليل العلمي والمختبري قبل ما نقول دي معجزه


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

هى الصوره فين انا مش شايف صوره


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> هى الصوره فين انا مش شايف صوره


لو الصورة مش ظهرا عندك يبقي عندكنفس مشكلة  egyptchristian جرب تشيل الفاير وول لو عندك او  نفصل الانتي فايرس مؤقتا ربنا معاك


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*



سلام ونعمه قال:


> طيب احنا نقدر ناخذ الصوره ونحللها عشان نتأكد من انها مش فوتوشوب
> 
> مش دا هو عين الصواب .. محنا في عصر العلم والتحليل
> 
> المفروض كل شيء يخضع للتحليل العلمي والمختبري قبل ما نقول دي معجزه


انا معاك و موافق و انت يا جماعة ايه رايكم و يا ريت راي المسلمين كمان


----------



## Nemo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

*شكرا يا ملك ع تعبك**
ع فكرة أنا شايفة ماما العدرا واضحة اوى بس مش  شايفة أى حد تانى
يمكن مش عندى ايمانك ياملك ربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

الصوره جميله وباين فيها للمؤمن  ممكن يشوف لكن غير كده لا وعموما هى حلوه وربنا دايما لابترك نفسه بدون شاهد


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*



Nemo قال:


> *شكرا يا ملك ع تعبك*
> *ع فكرة أنا شايفة ماما العدرا واضحة اوى بس مش شايفة أى حد تانى*
> *يمكن مش عندى ايمانك ياملك ربنا يعوض تعبك *


ايمان ايه بس يا نيمو دانا انسان خاطي مستهلش محبتك حتي صلي من اجلي بس علي فكرة البابا كيرلس واضح في الصورة و لحيته الرزي المشهور بيها ركز في الصورة بايمان و هتشوفها ده يمكن يجيلك كمان


----------



## Basilius (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

شكرا يا ملك 
انا تشرفت اني اشوف  ابونا انجيلوس في حياتي وجها لوجة 
واخذ بركتة بايدي 
فعلا راجل بركة قوي


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> الصوره جميله وباين فيها للمؤمن ممكن يشوف لكن غير كده لا وعموما هى حلوه وربنا دايما لابترك نفسه بدون شاهد


ربنا يزود ايمانك و يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> شكرا يا ملك
> انا تشرفت اني اشوف ابونا انجيلوس في حياتي وجها لوجة
> واخذ بركتة بايدي
> فعلا راجل بركة قوي


يا بختك ربنا يكتبهلنا صحيح انت متعرفش هو تنيح امتي ولا متنيحش


----------



## mira mor (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

جميله اوى المعجزه يا ملك وكلنا واثقين فو كده وميهمكش كلام حد اهم حاجه ايمانه احنا


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

الرب نورى وخلاصى المجد لك يارب يارب لك المجد واعطهم عيونا ليروك واذان ليسمعوك باله كل الرافات


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

شكرا علي مرورك اخي ناجي


----------



## سلام ونعمه (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

معجزة ايه .. مش جايز تكون فوتوشوب .. نتأكد الاول وبعدين نبقى نقول معجزه 

يا جماعه اليومين دول الكل عمال يهجص وفي ناس عاوزين يعملوا معجزات بأي طريقه

والفوتوشوب حاجه هايله والله .. عشان كده لازم نتأكد قبل ما نفرح وبعدين تيجي على روسنا

ده كلام العقل والمنطق والتحليل العلمي يا ناس يا متعلمين بغض النظر عن كوني مسلم أو مسيحي

ربنا يهدينا كلنا .. كلنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

و انا معاك يا باشا قوم انت بالمهمة ديه


----------



## sunny man (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى*

الى كل هؤلاء الذين لايؤمنون بالمعجزات أقول أنهم يلغون العقل و القلب و الايمان و ذلك لأنهم لا يستوعبون ما يقراون لأن معتقداتهم تلغى العقل و الفكر و الدين عبارة عن نصوص تنفذ حرفيا دون معرفة روح النص كما أنه يلغى الآخر ولذا نطلب من اله المجد أن يزيل عنهم غشاوة القلب والعقل لكى يعرفوا أنه هو الاله الحق ولكى يعرفوا معنى المعجزات


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

امين


----------



## تيمون (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

مرسي يا حبي


----------



## toutadodo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

علي فكرة انا الصور مش موجودة عندي بس انا حسيت بالمعجزة من الكلام اشكرك علي المعجزة دي.​


----------



## سلام ونعمه (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

* اتعلم تتكلم ازاي الاول *


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

على فكره ليست كل المعجزات هى من عند الرب فلنحترس اذا كانت الممعجزه من عنده او


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

زى اللى بيقول لو من عند الله تثبت ولو مس من عنده لا تثبت طب اهى ثبتت تبقى من عنده ؟ حتى لو غمضنا عنيننا وقلنا مش موجوده هى موجوده


----------



## in_god_i_trust (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر معجزات القرن (ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى) و حكاية الصورة العجيبة*

للاسف يا جماعة اللينك انا مش لاقي الصور
يا ريت حد يحط اللينكات للصور
بسرعة يا ريت


----------



## mina131 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ابا مش شايف الصورة
بس هموت  و هاشوفها


----------



## mina131 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ابونا انجيلوس قديس عظيم 
انا اعرفة شخصيا و عمل معنا معجزات 
لدرجة انه ظهرلى فعلا 
و شفعتة قوية جدا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا مشفتش الصورة بس انا اعرف ابونا انجليوس 

وهو مبارك المنيا بصلواتة 

وانا واثقة من شفاعتة وبركاتة 

وصلاوتة معنا دايما وتبارك منتدانا 

ربنا يحميك ياملك العقرب ويحافظ عليك ​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا ينفعنا بصلاواته


----------

